# Ford 2120 Drawbar question



## wheelbase60 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello everyone. My brother-in-law and I just purchased a Ford 2120 (1994) 4X4 tractor for working in northern Michigan on our food plots. Our first task is to rent a Lime spreader. We are both very new to tractors....

So, I need to adjust the drawbar out to 14 inches. On the Ford 2120, there is a small flat piece of metal under the drawbar where it pivots. I'm assuming that the square flat metal piece holds the pin in place from underneth the drawbar. 

I took the small screw out of that flat piece of metal under the pivot pin and nothing is moving. I soaked everything with some penetrating oil over the weekend. It looks like the flat metal piece has the pivot pin attached to it (other side) and the screw attaches the flat metal piece to the drawbar.

Can someone explain the mechanics of this pivot pin? I don't want to hurt or force anything. I'm thinking that I don't have to take the whole drawbar bracket off for this, correct? Maybe things are just siezed up from sitting too long. 

Randall


----------



## wheelbase60 (Oct 1, 2009)

Well, we had to take off the draw bar bracket and 15 tons of pressure on the pin couldn't do it. Heat plus about 12 tons finally broke it loose. I guess it has been that way for a while. 

There aren't many people on this forum.......


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

Sorry for the lack of responses, but a lot of people are like me....I didn't have any idea, so I didn't post. 
ANYHOW, welcome to the forum!


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

You want to know about a massey Harris just ask. If I don't know the answer I look in one of my many Massey books or just go out an look at the real thing.

Most of us are into old tractors not the new stuff.


 Al


----------

